# David Falk to blame for Brand bolting?



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I was just listening to an interview on 570 with Rick Kamla from NBA TV and he feels that this whole fiasco might easily fall squarely on the shoulder's of Elton Brand's agent David Falk. Apparently, it's well known that Falk has had a ton of animosity towards the organization since 1998 when they verbally committed to him that they would draft Mike Bibby with the #1 overall pick, but instead chose to go with Olowokandi. Kamla says Falk has been waiting for his opportunity to get retribution and that this was the perfect opportunity for him. What happened here reportedly is that the Clippers did indeed up their offer to 80 million, but that information never made it's way to Elton Brand. Falk allegedly withheld the news, which in turn pushed Brand towards Philly thinking that the Clippers were not willing to act in good faith. If any of this is true, I have found a new object of loathing...David Falk is an even bigger piece of garbage than Donald Sterling.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if its true than someone needs to rob david falk of his manhood for being a *****. that **** happened 10 years ago, if he cant get over that than his balls deserve liberation from his body.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Baylor and Dunleavy could have called Elton directly.....
I am sure David Falk definitely had a influence on Brand's leaving the Clippers, the City and all the loyal fans...... i dont care whose false is it now....I am very disappointed in Brand for leaving us.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> Baylor and *Dunleavy could have called Elton directly.....*
> I am sure David Falk definitely had a influence on Brand's leaving the Clippers, the City and all the loyal fans...... i dont care whose false is it now....I am very disappointed in Brand for leaving us.


And according to reports Dunleavy did. Brand just wanted out, and now he's gone. I say good riddance. I don't want no *******s here. But we should sign Patterson or Fortson just for the game against Philly and tell them to go all out on Elton


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Here's today's article by Heisler detailing how things went down: couldn't get the link, so I just pasted the whole thing here...




> *Donald Sterling can't be blamed for Elton Brand's departure*
> 
> The Clippers owner was more than willing to open his wallet to keep his star player, who opted for a deal with the 76ers.
> July 9, 2008
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Didn't Dunleavy also say he'd been unable to talk to Elton the last 5 days prior to the trade?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Didn't Dunleavy also say he'd been unable to talk to Elton the last 5 days prior to the trade?


Dunleavy had apparently tried to contact Elton, but did not have any of his calls returned. It sounds like Falk basically shut the door on the Clippers from day one and sold Elton on this so-called "ultimatum" he's lying his a** off about.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

what the **** is going on? seriously im not even disappointed anymore, just confused


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I dont think so....Brand has a freaking phone....he could have answered the calls from Dunleavy and Baylor. He wanted out in the beginning....remember he put his house for sale in June.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> I dont think so....Brand has a freaking phone....he could have answered the calls from Dunleavy and Baylor. He wanted out in the beginning....remember he put his house for sale in June.


I don't know, maybe. But if that's the case then he was just straight-up lying his a** off the whole way? I'm having a hard time believing that due to how big of a role he played in trying to get Baron Davis here. Sure, maybe he'd lie to all of us, but I don't think he'd purposely lie to Davis like that. That is, if they're really as friendly as it appears they are. I mean come on, how big of a d**k would you have to be to lie to a friend about something like that?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, doesnt this just prove "nobody wants to be a clipper" 
? 
**** at this point i commend chris kaman for still being with us 
oh and elton called this guy "the best agent in the world" 
or something right ? 
get the **** outta here


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> by the way, doesnt this just prove "nobody wants to be a clipper"
> ?
> **** at this point i commend chris kaman for still being with us
> oh and elton called this guy "the best agent in the world"
> ...


The clippers aren't the spurs. Thats why nobody wants to stay here.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

True, Falk may be a douche, but at the end of the day, Brand is a grown man(?), and if he wanted to stay he had the power to either say so, or contact the Clippers directly. Regardless, may Falk choke on a turd sandwich.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Reasons debated as Elton Brand leaves Clippers for 76ers
> Star and his agent say it was Clippers' first low offer and other issues that made them look elsewhere. Coach Mike Dunleavy says team did everything to retain Brand and will move on with Baron Davis.
> 
> By Jonathan Abrams
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers10-2008jul10,0,2055853.story


So this is what we get from this article:

Brand claims:

He felt he wasn't being treated like a franchise player
The Clippers' offer of $70 million was "take it or leave it"
A major part of the deal was an ETO, which the Clippers denied
Dunleavy tried to negotiate with Brand without Falk's knowledge
The Clippers offer of $81mil was too little too late

Dunleavy claims:

The offer of $70mil offer was not "take it or leave it" but was part of negotiations
Brand and Falk wouldn't give the Clippers a chance to negotiate
He did whatever Brand asked him to do
The Brand camp cut off all communication over a week ago.

-----------------
Much props to GuyverX from the RealGM LAC Community for this find


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm siding with the Clippers all out on this one. The d-bag falk and the counterfeit brand wanted to leave and now will spin the story in any way they can to make it look like they were backed into a corner to leave. It's bad enough to have your favorite player leave the team which colors you bleed, but to find out he's a lying hypocrite is downright enraging. May brand never know another winning season in his life on or off the court.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Another interesting piece:



> "The bottom line for me is I'm hurt by it as well as our team. Our players feel the same way," Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said Wednesday evening about Brand and his decision to sign a five-year deal with the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> "We felt like Elton was a great player and with the lineup we had, with getting (free-agent point guard) Baron Davis, we feel like that really would have put us in the hunt as far as the playoffs and going deep into the playoffs. I don't know why he made the decision.
> 
> "I loved the guy. I don't know what poisoned him against us, but up until the last text message I had from him, I did everything he asked me to do, period. I'm shocked by it because of how much I loved the guy as a player and how close I thought we were."





> Shooting guard Cuttino Mobley, now the longest-tenured Clipper after the defections of Brand and Maggette, who left for Golden State, said he was disappointed, "It's tough, because everything was right there for us, assuming the components (Brand and Baron Davis), ... and then something happened. I don't even know what happened," Mobley said Wednesday morning on his way into the team's training facility. "You never really know. It's all speculation. But we just have to work on what we still have here, you know.
> 
> "We got Baron Davis, myself, Al Thornton, Chris Kaman. That's super close to the Finals, that's what I think."





> "I don't know whether Elton ever got those (offers) or not," Dunleavy said.





> Brand and his agent David Falk told the Philadelphia media the Clippers had "forced their hand" by making a take-it-or-leave-it offer, that they felt unloved and disrespected by the Clippers.
> 
> Said Brand: "(Philadelphia) gave everything they could. Even though it was less than (Golden State's $90 million offer), they gave everything they could and that really made me say, 'Hey, that's the kind of people I want to work for and work with.'
> 
> ...





> Dunleavy seemed offended by those comments.
> 
> "Things were said that are totally not true, they're used out of context as far as ultimatiums. The ultimatium that was made was whether to opt out or not opt out, not as far as a deal," Dunleavy said.
> 
> ...





> At the end of a long day, Dunleavy still found reason for optimism.
> 
> "We wish Elton nothing but the best," he said. "The good news is it's really hard to get a really good point guard in this league, and we just got one.He's going to be all signed up with us. ... We have a lot of money. Our owner is 100 percent behind us and we have the ability to use that money and use it wisely.You never know how decisions work out. Something could work out in our favor."


http://www.dailynews.com/clippers/ci_9831907


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This franchise will continue to be cursed until Donald Sterling is dead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Some of the statements Elton made... I was about to go form a Sterling lynch mob... But now I say **** off Elton... You sound like a stuck up *******.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> This franchise will continue to be cursed until Donald Sterling is dead.


what's the reason behind this comment, sterling ponied up the money as he has been doing for the past 5-7 years. He's not the old sterling from the Sports Arena days.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Cuttino Mobley is now the longest-tenured Clipper? Really?

I don't know why, but that threw me for a loop more than anything I read in those excerpts.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I dont believe what Falk and Brand are saying.....so what we offered him $75 mil the first time....thats part of negotiation like Brand said. This is a bunch of bullsh$t..... If he really intended to stay, he wouldnt sign elsewhere so fast.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i really do hope "we have the support of donald sterling"


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

joe shmoe said:


> what's the reason behind this comment, sterling ponied up the money as he has been doing for the past 5-7 years. He's not the old sterling from the Sports Arena days.


It's because all the karma of Sterling being a greedy little weasel has come back on him in the form of a successful basketball team. This guy is scum and the day he dies, and this team is sold to an owner who will immediately fire people like Elgin Baylor (who is so incompetent in his job that he has held for over a decade? Unreal), the team will improve.

There are people like Larry Ellison out there (Oracle founder) who have been dying to buy NBA teams, but an ole bigot like Sterling still is hanging on for dear life. I can't wait till someone else owns this team so they can become relevant. 

There is no reason why this team can't be a contender. They can win in LA, but they need to move out of Staples IMO. The reason I don't truly support the Clippers by buying season tickets is because of Sterling.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> It's because all the karma of Sterling being a greedy little weasel has come back on him in the form of a successful basketball team. This guy is scum and the day he dies, and this team is sold to an owner who will immediately fire people like Elgin Baylor (who is so incompetent in his job that he has held for over a decade? Unreal), the team will improve.
> 
> There are people like Larry Ellison out there (Oracle founder) who have been dying to buy NBA teams, but an ole bigot like Sterling still is hanging on for dear life. I can't wait till someone else owns this team so they can become relevant.
> 
> There is no reason why this team can't be a contender. They can win in LA, but they need to move out of Staples IMO. The reason I don't truly support the Clippers by buying season tickets is because of Sterling.


Semi-OT: Michael Heisley will be 71 this year...


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

when you are dealing with a franchise player, negotiating might not be the best course of action.

if you lowball a player in negotiations, he very well may say "screw you" and never look back. the sixers traded a few players for cap room just so they could make a large offer. that showed commitment to elton, unlike lowballing him and gradually offering more.

thats not the way you treat your franchise player. that said, 5/80 mil is alot to pay a guy who missed almost the entire previous season with injury.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Elton Brand is NOT a franchise player.
He's just a dependable Power Forward.

The only time he was ever on the level of a Franchise player was the one year he took the Clippers to the play-offs.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Elton Brand is NOT a franchise player.
> He's just a dependable Power Forward.
> 
> The only time he was ever on the level of a Franchise player was the one year he took the Clippers to the play-offs.


Well, I'd have to disagree with you that he's not a franchise player. The guy has averaged 20/10 over the course of his career and has been one of the most consistent players in this league. Without him in the lineup over the past 7 years this team would never have even sniffed the playoffs. He's definitely a franchise player.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Truth was inconvenient for Elton Brand*
*If he wanted to leave Clippers, why didn't he just say so?
*
Bill Plaschke 
July 10, 2008



> Watching him cuddle up to his new friends in Philadelphia on Wednesday, the sad confusion streaming out of his mouth in short, awkward bursts, you just wanted Elton Brand to tell the truth.
> 
> The truth is, he just didn't want to be a Clipper.
> 
> ...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Nice article.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Plastcke should be a reverend. He's in the wrong city to be so damn pie in the sky.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> I listened to the same interview on 710 ESPN. Highlights that I can remember:
> 
> -EB asked Dunleavy for three things - 5 yr/$75 million, early termination option, help (Baron) in conversattions and via text message. Dunleavy texted back, "I'll get it done." In the morning, follow up text from Dunleavy, "done." The way he spoke on the radio it sounded like he was quoting verbatim from his phone.
> 
> ...


A poster on another site. Shows a lot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every team in the east that plays the 76'ers will be one of my favorite teams for that game night. I'd love nothing more than to see Brand become washed up, and never talked about again.


----------

